# Does your Edge "just work" or is it unreliable?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Just wondering what your experience with your Edge has been and if you're happy with it, considering the alternatives. I'll admit I'm a bit nervous about it. Have considered an online DVR. Couple of questions if I may...

1. Is the 4k Picture Quality good? Does Dolby Vision work on it? Dolby Atmos work well?
2. How does the TiVo version of skip work?
3. How is the Guide to work with? Is there a way to skip ahead by days and not just one hour at a time?
4.Lastly, anyone have a chance to compare between the Xfinity X1 4k DVR and The Edge?

Any advice greatly appreciated. I've loved TiVo for 20 years and I've had about 7 of them. Everything from Series 1, to DirecTiVo, and Elites, and Series 3, HD, Premiere and Roamios. I feel like this may be the last box TiVo ever makes and I wouldn't mind seeing it through to the end, but not if I'm going to be miserable. My other option would probably by the Xfinity X1 4k DVR.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

My Edge is overall ok, but once in a while is unable to properly OK recording requests until a reboot. Also, recording a buffering program ends up either pixelating a couple seconds or unfortunately rendering a minute or so unplayable (true).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TishTash said:


> My Edge is overall ok, but once in a while is unable to properly OK recording requests until a reboot. Also, recording a buffering program ends up either pixelating a couple seconds or unfortunately rendering a minute or so unplayable (true).


Hows the Picture Quality with 4k? Would you know if there's a way to implement 30 second skip on these like you can on previous models?


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

bareyb said:


> Hows the Picture Quality with 4k? Would you know if there's a way to implement 30 second skip on these like you can on previous models?


I don't have a 4k tv nor any 4k media. 30-second skip can be implemented by ye ole Select-Play-Select-30-Select (or OK).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TishTash said:


> I don't have a 4k tv nor any 4k media. 30-second skip can be implemented by ye ole Select-Play-Select-30-Select (or OK).


Perfect. That was a dealbreaker.... Does it replace whatever "skip" type feature the TiVo has?


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

bareyb said:


> Perfect. That was a dealbreaker.... Does it replace whatever "skip" type feature the TiVo has?


The scan feature is the same as any other TiVo out-of-the-box. The S-P-S-30-S replaces the scan with the slip, also like any other TiVo.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TishTash said:


> The scan feature is the same as any other TiVo out-of-the-box. The S-P-S-30-S replaces the scan with the slip, also like any other TiVo.


Thanks. That's what I figured. Cool. They have the Cable models at Amazon for $250.00... It's like $399.00 at TiVo.com. Seemed too good to pass up. If it's too much trouble I can always return it. Now I'm kinda psyched. I love TiVo. Always have.


----------



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

I've had Edge and minis for about 18 months. Some initial MoCA setup issues. Since then 95%+ reliability. Every once in a while I get a weird reboot or have an issue with a mini communicating with the Edge. But very much mostly works as I expect. Concerning your questions:

1. Is the 4k Picture Quality good? Does Dolby Vision work on it? Dolby Atmos work well?

Seems good to me, but I don't have a good comparison to other systems. I have a couple of new 4K TVs and the picture looks good.

2. How does the TiVo version of skip work?

I've never investigated entering in codes. Some show automatically skip the commercial break. Some show will if I hit "D". Some shows I need to manually hit the skip 30 second button. It works well enough for me. But I watch mostly movies with no commercials. When I have a commercial show on, I'm often barely paying attention so it skips or doesn't and I don't care.

3. How is the Guide to work with? Is there a way to skip ahead by days and not just one hour at a time?

The guide is fine. I used Directv for 20+ years before the Edge. Guide experience is similar. Yes you can skip ahead to a specific day and time. Plus I make major use on the Edge of directly tuning to favorite channels and different tuners. So for instance on a football Saturday I set each tuner to a different game and switch directly between these 6 games.

4.Lastly, anyone have a chance to compare between the Xfinity X1 4k DVR and The Edge?

Sorry, no information on the Xfinity.

I hope this helps since I could only really address 2 of 4 questions.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

On another related note, did TiVo ever fix the Dolby Vision is always on? Do they now have auto detect for Dolby Vision?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TishTash said:


> The scan feature is the same as any other TiVo out-of-the-box. The S-P-S-30-S replaces the scan with the slip, also like any other TiVo.





KDPearson said:


> I've had Edge and minis for about 18 months. Some initial MoCA setup issues. Since then 95%+ reliability. Every once in a while I get a weird reboot or have an issue with a mini communicating with the Edge. But very much mostly works as I expect. Concerning your questions:
> 
> 1. Is the 4k Picture Quality good? Does Dolby Vision work on it? Dolby Atmos work well?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Do you happen to know if I can still use an IR Universal Remote with it?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I see you've already bought one, so whatever I say is irrelevant, and I don't know the answer to your questions offhand.

I don't like the Edge, and I use our old Bolt instead. I'm pretty sure it's not just not liking the new software, it's less functional than the good old TiVo, and largely seems to be change for change's sake.

As for reliable, it has some bad bugs. The first one was mine filled up, I accidentally had a pass which recorded hundreds of times a day, and set to Keep All. (I don't know how I did that, but copying passes to the Edge seems unreliable, and the recording options don't all translate.)

When an Edge fills up, it goes into a boot loop. TiVo tech support will tell you it's defective and needs to be returned. The new "All In" contract means you have to pay for this return, even if the TiVo is only 3 months and a day old. The solution was to not send it back, delete most of the recording, and fix the pass.

I also had some trouble trying to set up a pass to record the Olympics. For a while it was deleting recordings as soon as they were made, because it unexpectedly ran out of space. That was when the free space indicator was showing only 28% full. There's something very wrong about it's recording algorithms, which used to be bulletproof (and a feature of TiVo). I'm not motivated enough to track the issues down, but I'm distinctly unimpressed with New TiVo.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

btwyx said:


> I see you've already bought one, so whatever I say is irrelevant, and I don't know the answer to your questions offhand.
> 
> I don't like the Edge, and I use our old Bolt instead. I'm pretty sure it's not just not liking the new software, it's less functional than the good old TiVo, and largely seems to be change for change's sake.
> 
> ...


I know you're an old TiVo Devotee like myself. So coming from you it definitely does matter. I still haven't hooked it up yet. 

I didn't realize the Bolt and the Edge had a different UI. Does the Bolt have the ability to run the old UI that I'm used to?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I know you're an old TiVo Devotee like myself. So coming from you it definitely does matter. I still haven't hooked it up yet.
> 
> I didn't realize the Bolt and the Edge had a different UI. Does the Bolt have the ability to run the old UI that I'm used to?


How old of a UI are you used to?

I run the Bolt with the HD UI, which is recognizably the same as the old old UI. The Edge runs something totally different (for the sake of being different is my opinion).


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

My thread about the Edge: Is the Edge as bad as I think it is?

And Reboot Loops: TiVo Edge reboot loop


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

btwyx said:


> How old of a UI are you used to?
> 
> I run the Bolt with the HD UI, which is recognizably the same as the old old UI. The Edge runs something totally different (for the sake of being different is my opinion).


I'm on a Roamio Pro with the old Guide and the "My Shows" list of recordings. Similar to the one below. Is that what the Bolt uses or is it one of the "New Experience" UIs?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

btwyx said:


> My thread about the Edge: Is the Edge as bad as I think it is?
> 
> And Reboot Loops: TiVo Edge reboot loop


Yikes. I'm getting a little worried now... There are plenty of Bolts available for purchase... maybe I'll send it back. Huh.. bummer.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I'm on a Roamio Pro with the old Guide and the "My Shows" list of recordings. Similar to the one below. Is that what the Bolt uses or is it one of the "New Experience" UIs?


That's the same as on the Bolt. That's the HD UI as far as I'm concerned, not the old old one.

This is the Edge, and I've not found anyway to change it.










There was also some silliness with overscan that I can't remember the denouement of.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

btwyx said:


> That's the same as on the Bolt. That's the HD UI as far as I'm concerned, not the old old one.
> 
> This is the Edge, and I've not found anyway to change it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I'll definitely consider getting the Bolt instead.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ya know... Now that I think about it. I'm not sure Comcast even broadcasts in 4k... does any of their programming go beyond normal "HD" anyway? I might be better off to just keep the Roamio Pro....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

btwyx said:


> That's the same as on the Bolt. That's the HD UI as far as I'm concerned, not the old old one.
> 
> This is the Edge, and I've not found anyway to change it.
> 
> ...


I know you live nearby (I've been to your house and met you) and probably have the same Comcast channel lineup that I do. Is there any content available to record on your Bolt?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I know you live nearby (I've been to your house and met you) and probably have the same Comcast channel lineup that I do. Is there any content available to record on your Bolt?


I don't have a 4k TV, so I've never bothered finding out. Comcast claims I have some 4k channels, but the Bolt doesn't believe that.

Not all Comcast channels are available on the Bolt as they use some sort of Switched Video which the Bolt doesn't have access to. I found that out when I saw I had a listing for BBC World in HD, but I got an error when I tried to tune to it. That's a different error to the 4k channels.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

btwyx said:


> I don't have a 4k TV, so I've never bothered finding out. Comcast claims I have some 4k channels, but the Bolt doesn't believe that.
> 
> Not all Comcast channels are available on the Bolt as they use some sort of Switched Video which the Bolt doesn't have access to. I found that out when I saw I had a listing for BBC World in HD, but I got an error when I tried to tune to it. That's a different error to the 4k channels.


Appreciate the help btwyx. I have canceled the delivery. Too many horror stories and it really doesn't make any sense for me to get a TiVo 4k box when there's no 4k to record with it.

Unless something drastically changes in Comcast's channel lineup, I'll be keeping my trusty Roamio Pro until it dies and then I'll probably get a refurbished one from @weaknees to replace it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

btwyx said:


> I don't have a 4k TV, so I've never bothered finding out. Comcast claims I have some 4k channels, but the Bolt doesn't believe that.


Comcast does offer some very limited 4K transmissions but so far they are few and far between.



btwyx said:


> Not all Comcast channels are available on the Bolt as they use some sort of Switched Video which the Bolt doesn't have access to. I found that out when I saw I had a listing for BBC World in HD, but I got an error when I tried to tune to it. That's a different error to the 4k channels.


Comcast does not do switched video. What you are referring to is IP video, which the CableCARD-enabled TiVo is not able to receive. Comcast is slowly transitioning from QAM to IP and they have begun by switching over some of the lesser watched channels region by region.



bareyb said:


> Appreciate the help btwyx. I have canceled the delivery. Too many horror stories and it really doesn't make any sense for me to get a TiVo 4k box when there's no 4k to record with it.
> 
> Unless something drastically changes in Comcast's channel lineup, I'll be keeping my trusty Roamio Pro until it dies and then I'll probably get a refurbished one from @weaknees to replace it.


Actually, the attraction of a 4K TiVo is not for cable TV but rather for the streaming apps. Unfortunately, TiVo DVRs are a very poor option for streaming and so this is not a big selling point. You are much better served using a dedicated media streaming device such as a Roku or Amazon Fire TV Stick 4K, or Chromecast with Google TV.


----------

